# Struts Problem: Array in JSP ausgeben (logic:iterate)



## Bigelo (25. Aug 2006)

Hallo alle miteinander!
Ich versuche gerade ein String Array in einer JSP auszugeben. Leider funktioniert das überhaupt nicht.

Ich benutze eine Klasse "TeamCreationBean" um die Strings "name" aus der Datenbank zu holen. In dieser Klasse werden die Strings (ca 56 Stk)  lokal in einem Array gespeichert. Dieses Array speichere ich in noch in der Klasse "TeamCreationBean" in einem ActionForm Object namens team (vom Typ TeamCreationForm).

Nun will ich aus der ActionForm "TeamCreationForm", in der das Array nun gespeichert ist die Werte in einer JSP untereinander ausgeben.

Mein Veruch:


```
<logic:iterate id="team" indexId="i" name="TeamCreationForm" property="torNameArray">
		<tr><td><bean:write name="team"/></td></tr>
	 </logic:iterate>
```


Das funktioniert leider nicht, dort werden nur Hieroglyphen ausgegeben.


Wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte wäre das echt super!!!
Danke schonmal im vorraus




Die unten angegebenen Dateien habe ich auf das nötigste begrenzt, zur besseren Übersicht!! 


*ActionForm:*



```
public class TeamCreationForm extends org.apache.struts.action.ActionForm {

	private String[] torNameArray = new String[100];

    
    public String[] getTorNameArray() {
		return torNameArray;
	}

	public void setTorNameArray(String[] torNameArray) {
		this.torNameArray = torNameArray;
	}
```



*Die Action:*



```
public ActionForward execute(ActionMapping mapping, ActionForm form, HttpServletRequest request,    
                                      HttpServletResponse response) throws Exception {
//    	 get the session object
		HttpSession session = request.getSession();
		// get the user object
		UserDTO user = (UserDTO)session.getAttribute("user");
		
		// create a new TeamCreationBean passing the datasource
		TeamCreationBean tcb = new TeamCreationBean(getDataSource(request, "kms_db"));
		
//		 initialize a fresh TeamDTO
		TeamCreationForm team = new TeamCreationForm();
		team = tcb.getTor(user, team);
		
		session.setAttribute("team",team);
	
		return (mapping.findForward("success"));
    }
```




*Das Bean, welches die Daten holt:*


```
public TeamCreationForm getTor(UserDTO user, TeamCreationForm team) throws  ModuleException
	{
		String [] localTeamNameArray = new String [100];
	//	int [] localTeamIdArray = new int [100];
		int i=0;
		Connection con = null;
		Statement stmt = null;
		String sqlQuery ="";
		ResultSet rs = null;
		try{
			con = dataSource.getConnection();
			stmt = con.createStatement();
			sqlQuery = "SELECT * FROM spieler WHERE pos='TOR'";
			rs = stmt.executeQuery(sqlQuery);
			while (rs.next()){
					i++;
					localTeamNameArray[i] = rs.getString("name");
				//	localTeamIdArray[i] = rs.getInt("id");	
				}
			team.setTorNameArray(localTeamNameArray);
			//team.setTorIdArray(localTeamIdArray);
			return team;
		}
```


----------



## HLX (25. Aug 2006)

Bigelo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> public ActionForward execute(ActionMapping mapping, ActionForm form, HttpServletRequest request,
> HttpServletResponse response) throws Exception {
> //    	 get the session object
> ...



Hier benennst du ein sitzungsweites Attribut mit "team".





			
				Bigelo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> <logic:iterate id="team" indexId="i" name="TeamCreationForm" property="torNameArray">
> <tr><td><bean:write name="team"/></td></tr>
> </logic:iterate>
> ```



Hier könnte dein Problem sein: Bei "bean:write" wird auf das sitzungsweite Attribut zugegriffen. Benenne das Attribut in der execute-Methode mal um.


----------



## Bigelo (27. Aug 2006)

Hi.
Danke schonmal für die Antwort. Hat leider nichts gebracht.
Ich habe mir das iterate-Tag nochmal genauer angeschaut und habe darauf das "id" weggelassen.

Jetzt kommt die Fehlermeldung "Cannot find bean: "team" in any scope".
Habe auch schon versuch das scope-Attribut zu setzen, funktioniert aber auch nicht.Hast du da vielleicht ne Ahnung?
Dnake und Gruß


----------



## Bigelo (27. Aug 2006)

Tschuldigung, habe mich vertan.
Habe natürlich nicht das "id" weggelassen, sondern das "IndexId"

Sorry


----------



## RaoulDuke (27. Aug 2006)

Du willst auf eine Bean namens "TeamCreationForm" zugreifen, hast aber deine ActionForm Bean unter dem Namen "team" in der Session abgelegt.



```
session.setAttribute("team",team); 

<logic:iterate id="team" indexId="i" name="TeamCreationForm" property="torNameArray">
```


----------



## Bigelo (27. Aug 2006)

Wie müsste ich dass denn dann genau machen?
Es ist doch ok, dass ich die Daten aus der Datenbank in dem FormBean (ActionForm) speichere, oder.
Wie müsste das iterate tag denn aussehen?

Danke


----------



## RaoulDuke (27. Aug 2006)

Bigelo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie müsste ich dass denn dann genau machen?
> Es ist doch ok, dass ich die Daten aus der Datenbank in dem FormBean (ActionForm) speichere, oder.
> Wie müsste das iterate tag denn aussehen?
> 
> Danke



Erstmal hier die Doku zu logic:iterate: http://struts.apache.org/1.2.9/userGuide/struts-logic.html#iterate

Dann weiter:

Wenn du eine Bean unter dem Namen "team" ablegst:


```
session.setAttribute("team",team);
```

dann kommst du so da wieder ran:


```
<logic:iterate id="element" name="team" property="torNameArray"> 
   <tr><td><bean:write name="element"/></td></tr>
</logic:iterate>
```

"name=" ist der Name unter dem du die Bean, auf die du zugreifen willst, abgelegt hast. "property" ist die Property unter der in dieser Bean deine Collection/dein Array zu erreichen ist. "id" ist der Name unter dem du die Elemente deine Collection beim Iterieren erreichst.

Zum Thema ActionForm: Es macht nur Sinn deine Daten in ein ActionForm zu packen wenn du es benutzt um ein Formular vorzubelegen, das du dann an eine weitere Action übergeben willst.

Willst du nur Daten anzeigen brauchst du kein ActionForm.

Wie sieht denn der Eintrag deines Formulars in der Struts Config aus?


----------



## RaoulDuke (27. Aug 2006)

Das du im iterate id="team" genomment hast sollte prinzipiell kein Problem sein, da beim Iterate die Elemente der Collection nur im Page Scope abgelegt werden. Sollte sich also nicht weiter beissen, sieht aber schlecht aus und verwirrt.

Ich würde die Namen etwas "sprechender" machen das man auch versteht was sich da hinter verbirgt. Wenn die Bean in der Session schon ein "team" darstellt sind die Elemente darin wohl Teile von "team" und nicht selbst auch wieder "team"...


----------



## RaoulDuke (27. Aug 2006)

...


----------



## RaoulDuke (27. Aug 2006)

Und noch was:

Ich würde eine Methode wie getTor (wofür steht eigentlich Tor?) kein ActionForm zurückgeben lassen. Ein ActionForm gehört zum View, und Modell-Methoden sollten nicht direkt View-Abhängige Strukturen erzeugen.

Du benutzt doch schon den Begriff DTO, dann fehlt dir wohl noch das zugehörige DAO.

Wenn du mit dem DAO die gewollten DTOs abegrufen hast kannst du mit diesen dann ein Form füllen. Im Bereich der Action Klasse.


----------



## Bigelo (28. Aug 2006)

Hi RaoulDuke.
Entschuldige bitte erstmal für die späte Antwort, ist mir gestern noch was dazwischen gekommen !

Ich habe deinen Rat befolgt und habe noch ein TeamDTO erstellt, in dem ich die Daten aus der Datenbank zwischenspeicher. In der Action übergebe ich dann das Array des Objektes TeamDTO der einem Objekt der ActionForm.
Leider funktioniert es immer noch nicht.
Mein Problem ist:
Ich verstehe nicht genau was ich für "id" eingeben muss, wenn ich das iterate-tag anwende!

Wenn ich das iterate Tag auskommentiere, funktioniert alles wie geschmiert. Das angegebene Element des Feldes torArray (ActionForm) wird ausgegeben. Siehe unten...


```
<tr><td><bean:write name="team" property="torArray[1]" /></td></tr>
```

Was muss ich denn für "id" eingeben, wenn ich das iterate-tag wieder mit einbeziehe.

Meine ActionForm ist nun so aufgebaut:


```
private String[] torArray = new String[56];
    
	public TeamCreationForm () {
    }
	
    public void reset(ActionMapping actionMapping, HttpServletRequest request) {

    }
    
    public ActionErrors validate(ActionMapping actionMapping, HttpServletRequest request) {
        // TODO: Write method body
        throw new UnsupportedOperationException("Method is not implemented");
    }

    public String[] getTorArray() {
		return torArray;
	}

	public void setTorArray(String[] torNameArray) {
		this.torArray = torNameArray;
	}
```


Meine struts-config habe ich so aufgebaut:


```
<form-bean name="TeamCreationForm" type="kms.forms.TeamCreationForm">
   <form-property name="torArray" type="java.lang.String[]"/>
  </form-bean>

 <action name="TeamCreationForm" path="/teamCreationAction" scope="request" 
    type="kms.actions.TeamCreationAction" validate="false">
   <forward name="success" path="/pages/teamCreation.jsp"/>
  </action>
```



Du hattest ja noch wegen der Methode getTor() nachgefragt. Die holt einfach eine Anzahl von String Werten (einfache Namen) aus der DB und speichert sie lokal in einem Array. Dieses lokale Array wird dann in dem neuen TeamDTO gespeichert, welches dann dem Array in der ActionForm übergeben wird. Aus diesam Array will ich die Daten nun auf der JSP ausgeben (in Listenform untereinader)

Also, vielen Dank nochmals im Vorraus ...



P.S.: Hänge nochmal die geänderte Action mit dran 



```
public ActionForward execute(ActionMapping mapping, ActionForm form, HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response) throws Exception {
//    	 get the session object
		HttpSession session = request.getSession();
		// get the user object
		UserDTO user = (UserDTO)session.getAttribute("user");
		
		// create a new TeamCreationBean passing the datasource
		TeamCreationBean tcb = new TeamCreationBean(getDataSource(request, "kms_db"));
		
//		 initialize a fresh TeamDTO
		TeamDTO team = new TeamDTO();
		
		team = tcb.getTor(user, team);
		
		TeamCreationForm test = new TeamCreationForm();
		test.setTorArray(team.getTorNameArray());
		
		session.setAttribute("team",test);
	
		return (mapping.findForward("success"));
    }
```


----------



## RaoulDuke (28. Aug 2006)

Hast du es mal so probiert wie ich es oben beschrieben habe?


```
<logic:iterate id="element" name="team" property="torNameArray">
   <tr><td><bean:write name="element"/></td></tr>
</logic:iterate>
```

Das sollte funktionieren. logic:iterate durchläuft das Array "torNameArray" aus der Bean "team". "id" ist der Name der PageScope Variable unter dem das Element, das gerade an der Reihe ist, im logic:iterate Block zu finden ist.

Die Bedeutung der Attribute findest du auch in der Dokumentation, den Link dazu habe ich oben gepostet.


----------



## Bigelo (28. Aug 2006)

Super, funktioniert!
Vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen.

Gruß Bigelo


----------

